# Weather by Tim Kelley



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 22, 2013)

Tim Kelly calling for 15 inches at Jay by Monday morning!

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/the-mountain/weather-by-tim-kelley/


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 22, 2013)

I just saw this, too!  I think I might be coming down with something...  Cough, cough...


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 22, 2013)

Yep. Trying to figure out how to get out of my Monday morning meetings.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 22, 2013)

Let me know if things work out for you.  I would love to go if the stars all align properly for me!  My truck is in the shop for brake work, and we haven't yet put snows on the wife's car...   Believe me, the wheels are turning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 22, 2013)

BOOM! I think many people will be "working from home" on Monday


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 22, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Let me know if things work out for you. I would love to go if the stars all align properly for me! My truck is in the shop for brake work, and we haven't yet put snows on the wife's car... Believe me, the wheels are turning!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You don't have to work?



MadMadWorld said:


> BOOM! I think many people will be "working from home" on Monday



You gonna be up there?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 22, 2013)

That's the beauty of being a contractor...  It might not be glamorous, but I am in control of my schedule!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Nov 22, 2013)

so awesome


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 22, 2013)

The truck will be good to go, so I'll have to see if there are any other forces conspiring to keep this from happening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 22, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> You don't have to work?
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna be up there?



Might try to switch shifts with another guy. I'm going to try and make the call this weekend. My friends funeral is today and I am off for the next few days. I don't think the boss the will mind if I take an extra "mental health" day.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok I own very limited budget, but I have my Vermont card discount.

I thinking of skiing Sunday at Sugarbush, or Bolton Valley wonder what type of snow they might get then use personal day on Monday for Jay, I can't use any personal time from T Day to X Mas


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Ok I own very limited budget, but I have my Vermont card discount.
> 
> I thinking of skiing Sunday at Sugarbush, or Bolton Valley wonder what type of snow they might get then use personal day on Monday for Jay, I can't use any personal time from T Day to X Mas



Scotty I should point out that the VT card doesn't usually apply early season because the resorts already offer a discount.

Also I don't think Bolton will be open just yet but I could be wrong.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Scotty I should point out that the VT card doesn't usually apply early season because the resorts already offer a discount.
> 
> Also I don't think Bolton will be open just yet but I could be wrong.



Thanks just looked at my bank and I can not afford to go. The card gets me a good early season discount Sundays at Mount Snow like so I now thinking of doing that. Hope you guys up in N VT get slammed at Jay on Monday.

Vermont Travel Club Card 2013
Value Season*     
1
-
Day (non
-
Sat)
$38
http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/images/documents/Mt._Snow_13-14_Vermont_Travel_Club_Card_Rates.pdf


-


----------



## fbrissette (Nov 23, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Yep. Trying to figure out how to get out of my Monday morning meetings.


Tim  has been wrong so far.  Pouring rain till late last night. A dusting of snow this morning. With freezing temperatures is not going to be too exciting this morning.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 23, 2013)

Ugh.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 23, 2013)

On the bright side, maybe it will make a nice, solid base for future snow.  Unless there was too much melting...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2013)

So how was the weather in South Vermont yesterday lots of rain or just a little?


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> Tim  has been wrong so far.  Pouring rain till late last night. A dusting of snow this morning. With freezing temperatures is not going to be too exciting this morning.



My son was at Killington this morning and he said it sucked. I was gonna head up there tomorrow, but my son said don't bother. It guess its Friday at Hunter....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 23, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> My son was at Killington this morning and he said it sucked. I was gonna head up there tomorrow, but my son said don't bother. It guess its Friday at Hunter....


Thanks for the update...Bummer but its still way early.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> My son was at Killington this morning and he said it sucked. I was gonna head up there tomorrow, but my son said don't bother. It guess its Friday at Hunter....



Sorry about that.

FYI NOAA is saying few inches of snow tonight and tomorrow morning might make it worth going.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Lionel Hutz who is usually pretty good at forecasting doesn't see a major storm for the mountains later this week. With the exception of maybe Maine.

http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/looking-towards-thanksgiving-week/


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 24, 2013)

We got about 5 inches of snow overnight at Sugarbush and it's still snowing at 7:45 Sunday morning here at the base of Mt Ellen.  10 degrees and windy


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 24, 2013)

About 1.5" down here 10 mins from base of Okemo.   14 degrees and windy.  Feels like winter!

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Thanks just looked at my bank and I can not afford to go. The card gets me a good early season discount Sundays at Mount Snow like so I now thinking of doing that. Hope you guys up in N VT get slammed at Jay on Monday.
> 
> Vermont Travel Club Card 2013
> Value Season*
> ...



I was wrong about the discounts for early season. I was at Stowe on Saturday and they did allow the use of the VT Card. I think it was $46 with the card. 

On Sunday I was at Smuggs and they didn't allow the card. Fortunately my Bash badge gets me free early season skiing =)


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 25, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I was wrong about the discounts for early season. I was at Stowe on Saturday and they did allow the use of the VT Card. I think it was $46 with the card.
> 
> On Sunday I was at Smuggs and they didn't allow the card. Fortunately my Bash badge gets me free early season skiing =)



Glad you got the discount. How was the skiing?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Glad you got the discount. How was the skiing?



Things were pretty icy on Saturday at Stowe with the exception of a few pockets of decent stuff to carve into. Had a great time though.

Sunday at Smuggs was similar but there was 5-6 inches of new snow to help improve the surface. Windy and 10 degrees.  Poached some trees to get a little powder but not much base yet.

Nothing like making it to Smuggs at 10:30 on a Sunday and the upper lot is still empty and full of new snow =)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 26, 2013)

Your first pic looks like it might be Highlander Glade?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 26, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Your first pic looks like it might be Highlander Glade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep you got it! Not nearly enough snow on the steep section yet but the low angle run out if you veer skiers left was perfect and soft.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 26, 2013)

Riverc0il and I spent most of our day on Sterling b/c of the crappy weather conditions on the summit of Madonna.  Highlander was sort of a late day discovery for us, but it encouraged us to make a few more runs than we would have otherwise!   Hopefully your skis didn't suffer any ill effects 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 26, 2013)

You have guts to venture into the trees with a base like that.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 26, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> You have guts to venture into the trees with a base like that.



Or stupidity!


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 26, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> You have guts to venture into the trees with a base like that.





Huck_It_Baby said:


> Or stupidity!



They don't call them "rock skis" for nothing.


----------

